# TV-out an Grafikkarte aktivieren



## slimanus (28. Juli 2004)

Hey Leute,
ich arbeite schon recht lange mit Magix Video deluxe, seit kurzem mit der neusten Version 04/05 Plus! Die aktuelle Version unterstützt auch die Ausgabe des Kontrollmonitors über den TV-out der Grafikkarte zum Fernseher.
Hab nun einen kleinen Fernseher an meinem Rechner angeschlossen und alle nötige Einstellungen in Vdl vorgenommen. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, muß man aber zunächst den Overlaymodus der Grafikkarte aktivieren, damit er in Echtzeit das Videobild an den Fernseher schickt.
Leider hab ich da gar keine Ahnung von. Kann mir da jemand sagen, wie das funktioniert und was ich genau einstellen muß?

Zur Info: Grafikkarte    NVIDIA GeForce4 TI4200 with AGP8X

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe, habe nämlich auch mit der Suchfunktion keinen passenden Thread hier finden können, und ihr seid eh meine letzt Hilfe.....


DANKE


slimanus


----------



## slimanus (31. Juli 2004)

Hmm,
die Antworten hier sind ja doch etwas dürftig ausgefallen - schade eigentlich. Ich dachte, hier würden sich ein paar Leute mit der Thematik auskennen und hilfsbereit sein!   

Egal - hab es auch so hinbekommen. Macht echt Spaß mit einem vernünftigen Schnittmonitor zu arbeiten. Is doch um einiges übersichtlicher. Bin mal auf die Ergebnisse gespannt...

Also dann. Bis zum nächsten Mal,


slimanus


----------



## goela (1. August 2004)

> schade eigentlich. Ich dachte, hier würden sich ein paar Leute mit der Thematik auskennen und hilfsbereit sein!


Wenn's jemand gewusst hätte, dann hätte sicherlich jemand geantwortet!

Aber ich kann den Ball an Dich zurückgeben! Jetzt wo Du weisst wie es geht, warum sagst Du dann nicht wie Du es hinbekommen hast! Oder willst Du Dein Wissen für Dich behalten?


----------



## slimanus (1. August 2004)

Klar kann ich das machen - gerne sogar. Ist auch gar nicht schwierig:
wichtig ist eigentlich nur, dass der Fernseher bereits am PC angeschlossen ist, wenn man den Rechner einschaltet, also nicht wie bei USB (Rechner an - Gerät anschließen - Rechner erkennt)
Dann einfach auf die Desktopeigenschaften gehen (Deskop - rechte Maustaste - Eigenschaften) und dann unter Einstellungen den zweiten Monitor dazuschalten.

Fertig ist die Geschichte! Aber arbeitet denn hier sonst keiner mit so einem Monitor


slimanus


----------



## goela (3. August 2004)

Doch ich! Aber diesen schleife ich über die Kamera zum Fernseher! Deshalb konnte ich auch nicht weiterhelfen. Habe leider keine Grafikkarte mit TV-Out!

Auf jedenfall Danke für die Antwort!


----------



## slimanus (4. August 2004)

Hab ich jetzt nicht ganz verstanden, wie du das machst!!
Du gibst dein gescnittenes Material per Firewire an deine Cam, von dort über den AV-out an deinen Fernseher Aber das  doch niemals in Echtzeit, oder Und belastet das nicht deine CPU total Also dies Geschichte mit TV-out an der Grafikkarte ist total klasse - für den Rechner bedeutet das keinen Bit Mehrbelastung, und das Kabelgewirre hält sich auch in Grenzen. Kann ich dir nur empfehlen. Dumm ist nur, dass mittlerweile ja die Grafikkarte mit das teuerste am ganzen Rechner ist. Aber du müsstest dir ja auch nicht unbedingt die neuste Karte besorgen. Ich hab halt ne GeForce4 (auch schon älter) und bin total zufireden. Nutze meinen Rechner allerdings auch nur zum Schneiden, für´s Netz und für Officeanwendungen - das war´s auch schon.
Was für ein System nutzt du denn (Rechner - Schnittsystem)? Mehr privat oder geschäftlich (professionell)? Interessiert mich doch sehr - scheinst ja doch einer der aktivsten hier zu sein.....!

Bin mal gespannt............


slimanus


----------



## goela (5. August 2004)

Nun, wenn Du die Kamera per Firewire angeschlossen hast, dann wird das Bild zu Kamera übertragen! Von dort aus schleife ich den Ausgang der Kamera zum Fernseher! Kann natürlich auch das Bild natürlich auch auf dem Display der Kamera anschauen!
Allerdings hat die Sache einen Haken. Das Bild wird immer zur Kamera geschickt! Dadurch hakt es ein wenig, wenn man das Zeitlineal auf  der Zeitleiste  verschiebt!

Die Sache wende ich nur dann an, wenn dich das Bild wegen eventueller Grenzen und Einstellungen auf dem Fernseher anschauen will!


----------

